# Golden Perch ( Size? Weight? )



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Golden Perch ( Yellowbelly )

Man i should have got that Brag mat i saw in A-mart All sports that day, i read the rules of the monthly akff fishing comp and because i dont have any unit of measurement alongside the fish ( I guess, oh well  ).

Just interested, what do you think the size & weight of this fish is?




























Guess when i get the yak off the car roof ill measure the hatch and hazard guess size in cm ( get back to you on this ).
Whatever size we all agree on will be entered into my P/B tally located in my signature underneath every post i make on this forum. ( So exagerate people! )


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice Yella mate, it's a guess, but I'd put it in the mid 40s, hard to say, will wait for the pics of ruler on the hatch.


----------



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Paffoh, beautiful colours on that fish. Really a vibrant golden. Hard to guess a weight but I'll go for about 3kg+ as it seems the fish is in top condition. The colours suggest it may have come out of a clear lake/river? Also a place with plenty of food. Top catch, did it put up a stink? Mick.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Certainly a worthy fish... about 45cm I would say, looks pretty fat too...
Ive never caught one, looks good!

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

After examining the yak and the photos i took some pictures with a tape measure set to 50cm, with a hatch measurement of 28cm and a 30cm+ ruler laying across it to add a little more perspective.










Im gonna hazard a guess at around 48 - 50cm ( Although i really should round it up lol ), maybe more... maybe less. Weight is a hard one but anything over 3kg is a good guess... it put ap a good fight on extreme light tackle ( my whiting rod with 2000 Penn Captiva ) and its tail beats could be felt through the hull!

When it swam off i got drenched from its final tail beat towards the depths of the lake 

Lovely... Let me round it up?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

nice yella mate,

where did you catch that one? which dam


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Lake Burley Griffin in the ACT ( Canberra ), taken on a Killalure Pakrat trolled from the rear rod holders 

I called it 48cm to make things fair, hopefully ill top that next weekend


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

rippa y/belly there paffoh :shock: , ive caught a few in the years i lived up Horsham way, BUT shit :shock: not a quality fish like that.
Well Done :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdE/DK0AADVfgAASQYf/8qGiVgov79+QMADGsIp6TRoT01MTGk0bRpGmQ9Rp6nqaEEkwm000mAE0MTAAJkIpiNAAaAAAAAAIAbB8M2V5HzJqGjBAy2tE0UZDB8aZSL7RPFyvSCy3AtcxUJbgyRagollEZiwQhRSaBJp5MYREgv9uoPw3WqJtSm9B+PWsxA5ETeFQ9N3Ye3zJQtSPH2RgRgARR9lS8+0BdUZ17kaIjEnE7zGbbP0FpGyKoXtZiFM45RyPvsrCoJVOdOGIvM/TwipMy4S8STwSMJcFB1mlBDpDYdKg6fwsYmyVAxGEEk1Agzo7vsLj3/i7kinChIaJ+GVo


----------

